# Questions - Travel Expemption - Statutary Declaration



## abhi1209 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi Forum Members,

We are having a PR and trying to file an exemption for parents under compassionate grounds. We have a couple of questions:

1) How do we fill out the statutory declaration (attached doc), we couldn't find much explanation online esp point#2?
2) What is to be filled in the field 'Role in travelling party'?
3) For travel itinerary, do we have to give the specific flight details or the date of travel would be enough?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

In point 2, you are just supposed to write that whatever you have said in your exemption application - it's true and all your documents are valid. And you explnantion of your situation due to which you are asking for exemption is also true.
If you are in India, you need to go to Notary Public and sign this declaration form in front of them. They will put a stamp on it and an International Validity stamp as well.


----------



## Aradhaya Puri (May 24, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> In point 2, you are just supposed to write that whatever you have said in your exemption application - it's true and all your documents are valid. And you explnantion of your situation due to which you are asking for exemption is also true.
> If you are in India, you need to go to Notary Public and sign this declaration form in front of them. They will put a stamp on it and an International Validity stamp as well.


Sir what to write in role of travelling party if I am applying for travel exemption forum for myself only


----------



## Jfeasey (Jun 3, 2021)

Aradhaya Puri said:


> Sir what to write in role of travelling party if I am applying for travel exemption forum for myself only


I'd also like to know what to write in the "role for travelling party" box please?


----------



## N.T.T (Jun 24, 2021)

abhi1209 said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> We are having a PR and trying to file an expemtion for parents under compassionate grounds. We have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Hey,
Did you by any chance find the answer to your second question? I am dealing with the same issue at the moment.
thank you, I would appreciate your help.


----------



## Dk91 (Jun 24, 2021)

N.T.T said:


> Hey,
> Did you by any chance find the answer to your second question? I am dealing with the same issue at the moment.
> thank you, I would appreciate your help.


Hi did you end up


N.T.T said:


> Hey,
> Did you by any chance find the answer to your second question? I am dealing with the same issue at the moment.
> thank you, I would appreciate your help.


Hi did you end up finding the answer for Role in travelling party question?


----------

